# Do I need to do another set of practicals?



## ihalterman (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, THis is the message I got from NREMT:

Examination Scored​
Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification.

To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination.

My question is, do I have to take another set of practicals, or is this just a canned message?  I have allready taken my state practicals.  I had to take them to register to take the NREMT-B exam.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 11, 2010)

Go on to the NREMTs website and log in to your account.


If it says your certification number, level, and expiration date at the top left of the page under your real name, you're all set.  If it doesn't say that, then you're missing something.



The skills you took... were they just state only, or NR, with a national registry representative on site?


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know.  I know NREMT accepted them for my application requirement.  I know they met Iowa's requirement.

Looking at the NREMT site for a practical testing site, they don't show any for basics.  Just I-85/99 and P.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 11, 2010)

And did you go on the NREMTs site and log in to your account and look at the top left of the page?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 11, 2010)

NR is sometimes willing to take state practicals in place of having to do theirs. NREMT allows NM EMT-Bs testing for NREMT-B (since NM is primarily not a NR state) to use their state skills test. It could be that your state results just haven't gotten to NR yet


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> NR is sometimes willing to take state practicals in place of having to do theirs. NREMT allows NM EMT-Bs testing for NREMT-B (since NM is primarily not a NR state) to use their state skills test. It could be that your state results just haven't gotten to NR yet



That could be.  I just took my practicals on the 5th and my NREMT exam yesterday.  So all NREMT has gotten was an electronic notification that I passed.

And Yes I went to the site, No there is nothing below my name.


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, I spoke with my school today.  My practicals do qualify for NREMT.  It's just waiting for all parties to get all of the information.  

My last day of class was June 1st.  I took my practicals on June 5th and my NREMT on June 10th.  

NREMT says to fill out your application 2-3 weeks before you plan to test.  I assume this is so they can gather all  of the information, not just the electronic athorization.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 12, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> OK, I spoke with my school today.  My practicals do qualify for NREMT.  It's just waiting for all parties to get all of the information.
> 
> My last day of class was June 1st.  I took my practicals on June 5th and my NREMT on June 10th.
> 
> NREMT says to fill out your application 2-3 weeks before you plan to test.  I assume this is so they can gather all  of the information, not just the electronic athorization.



Sounds like just a waiting game. Enjoy


----------



## nemedic (Jun 12, 2010)

ihalterman said:


> My last day of class was June 1st.  I took my practicals on June 5th and my NREMT on June 10th.
> 
> NREMT says to fill out your application 2-3 weeks before you plan to test.  I assume this is so they can gather all  of the information, not just the electronic athorization.



You're lucky. I had to wait 7 weeks from the last day of class to the day I took my state practicals (50 days). I started my NREMT profile and paid the day after I took my practicals in MA last June. I couldn't get the results for another 6 weeks (First week of August). The ATT letter didn't get squared away until a week or two after I had already took my state written and got my basic ticket.h34r:


----------



## ihalterman (Jun 14, 2010)

OK got on the phone and got the whole story.

Remember, Last day of class 6/1/10, Practicals 6/5/10, NREMT 6/10/10.

I started my application for cert. on the NREMT site on 5/27/10.

My class wasn't scheduled to take practicals until 6/12/10, but we were offered some open slots on the 5th.  I took one of the slots.  Monday 6/7/10 NREMT got confirmation that i completed my class and my practicals.  I paid my $70 and printed my auth. to test.  I then setup my account with Pearson vue. Wednesday 6/9/10 Pearson Vue completed my account and allowed me to schedule my exam.  Got lucky and found an exam for the next day 6/10/10.  

Friday 6/11/10 NREMT site informs me that I passed my exam but need to complete a practical.

My school tells me that it's that the state hasn't turned anything into NREMT yet.

Today I called NREMT, Iowa department of public health, and my program director.  This is what is going on.

NREMT: tells my they have not received notification from my state that I passed my practicals, only that I have taken them.

IDPH: tells me, they have not gotten ANYTHING from my school saying that I have taken my practicals, my application for cert., or my $30 application fee.

DMACC: hasn't turned in any of the paperwork because they had to wait for the rest of my class to take their practicals on the 12th and that it will be turned into IDPH this week.

Now, I have to wait for the state to tell NREMT that I passed my practical, then for NREMT to tell IDPH that I passed the exam.  

In the present time frame, I have two private companies, my paramedic school, and a volunteer FD that are waiting for verification of my cert. The two companies want to test me for PT work and the VFD wants me to start responding to calls with them.

At this rate, I'll have my paramedic license before my basic. 

It didn't realy pay off to hurry-up and get everything out of the way.  Well, other than I didn't have time to forget anything from class. h34r:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 17, 2010)

NREMT does not technically test basic practical(s) but will allow states to determine if the candidate has met the qualification(s) although I know you were teasing one has to be a basic prior testing the Paramedic level. 

R/r 911


----------

